# طلب هام( مواصفات تكييف وحريق وصحي)



## محب الحرمين (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
برجاء من عنده مواصفات مشاريع مكتوبة بالانجليزي يمدني بها ضروري


----------



## محب الحرمين (23 يوليو 2010)

يا اخوان محتاج الموضوع ضروري اليوم


----------



## محب الحرمين (23 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة فين الردود


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يوليو 2010)

الصبر جميل
و لا يلقاها الا الصابرون


----------



## محب الحرمين (23 يوليو 2010)

اللهم صبرنا


----------



## mohamed mech (24 يوليو 2010)

360 ميجا من المواصفات الانجليزى و العربى فى الطريق اليك
بعد الضغط 110 ميجا
بإذن الله ستجد فيها كل ما تريد و اكثر


----------



## mohamed mech (24 يوليو 2010)

تفضل يا محب الحرمين
اختار ما تحب من المواصفات المتنوعة
الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/-GicjdwT/SPECIFICATION.html
و بالتوفيق


----------



## محب الحرمين (24 يوليو 2010)

يا اخ محمد والله العظيم انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي انت خلصتني من ورطة كبيرة اللهم اغفر له وبارك له في اهله وماله وولده


----------



## gaber osman (24 يوليو 2010)

*مواصفات حريق*

مواصفات حريق مشروع كبير


----------



## gaber osman (24 يوليو 2010)

*حريق*

حريق


----------



## محب الحرمين (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس جابر لك جزيل الشكر بس لو تتكرم وتبعت ملفات قابلة للتعديل لاني عاوز احط اسم مكتبي علي الملفات دي ولك مني مليون تحية


----------



## gaber osman (25 يوليو 2010)

يا بشمهندس هذة الملفات قابلة للتعديل وشكرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (25 يوليو 2010)

والله يا هندسة انا بحاول اعدل فيهم غير قابلين نهائيا انا طبعا شاكر لمجهودك واهتمامك بطلبي ولكن فعلا انا مش بكدب الملفات read only ومش لاقي طريقة لتعديلها ولكن علي اي حال انت كتر خيرك والله يجزيك الخير علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## akram555 (4 مايو 2014)

*رد: حريق*

مشكووور ياباش


----------

